# Surrogate Pregnant - two embryos transferred, one heartbeat



## chxlnd (Jan 30, 2013)

HI all -

I am new to the site. I recently went through IVF over Christmas. 30 eggs collected, 24 fertilized and 12 went to 6 day blasts. We have an amazing surrogate and we transferred 2 embroys NY Day. We had a scan today and one measured 6wks 6days with a heartbeat. The other measured 2mm no heartbeat.

We are with ARGC and although they get results, the communication isn't great so walked away feeling a bit blah.

The Dr. that did the scan didn't seem at all hopeful for baby B, but I was wondering if it is at all possible or should I give up hope and just be happy for baby A - which I am thrilled of course.

I have read that with IVF, sometimes one can implant late. Baby B measured 2mm ( he didn't indicate any date) there was a yolk sac and fetus so could be a week behind and just no heartbeat yet?

As I said - the Dr. didn't seem at all hopeful or say there was a chance, I am just wondering. He wasn't very informative at all in fact.

Any info good or bad is appreciate and if I am posting in the wrong area - please let me know.

Thanks!

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=301104.0#ixzz2JT8nngaQ


----------



## rs1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi there, 

Came across your post and didn't want to read and run. Congratulations on your pregnancy - fantastic number of eggs and it's so nice to have blasts in the freeze. I would say be prepared for a singleton pregnancy rather than twins. At 6w6 my LO was measuring nearly 9mm so to only measure 2mm and have no HB doesn't look great. However, stranger things have happened and you just never know. The Drs at ARGC really need pushing for info sometimes, they tend not to voluntarily give it out! You are in good hands though. Hope the pregnancy goes well and you get your little bundle or bundles!


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats on your pregnancy!

Sorry have no advice but fab your are pregnant and responded well to treatment.


Good luck xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

on your pregnancy.

I am not a medical expert at all but, from my own experience, at 6+6 it's quite likely you would see a heartbeat, but there have been cases where it has not been visible on the scan, only to be perfectly visible the following week. 
That said, I think 2mm is very small (my own recollection was that at about 6 weeks it is supposed to be around the 5mm mark. There are some links on this thread for embryo development: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

You do never know - I have seen everything on FF - but my (completely non professional) opinion is that it looks likely that you will end up with a singleton. It is not uncommon for 2 embryos to implant but for only one to continue to develop. If it happens, it's normally not a danger to the other baby.

In any event, it's perfectly understandable for you to worry over and (if it comes to it) grieve for baby B too. Don't beat yourself up for loving and valuing your babies equally - one does not replace the other. 

Sending you some positive vibes    for better news at the next scan.

C~x


----------



## chxlnd (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info and support.

This is our third transfer and we were with 92 Harley Street before.

ARGC could use a little help with better U/S equipment and bedside manner   but they do get results!    

After feeling a bit up and down yesterday we went for a private scan as well and got to hear the heartbeat of BabyA - it was very strong at 138 bpm and the lady that did the scan called in an 'A++'.  So that made me feel great!

She was very delicate about Baby B and said it wasn't definitive, but unlikely it would be viable.  It was comforting that she went through the measurements of each. There is a yolk though, so she also said she has seen stranger things.

I am feeling a bit calmer with info and will grieve the loss of what could have been, but will also rejoice in our little miracle that is holding strong.

Thanks for your support again.  It really helps speaking with people that are in the no.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey, congrats on the pregnancy.

Like others have said be prepared for just the singleton.

I had similar but not twin pregnancy, were baby was behind & no heartbeat, then a heartbeat & then no heartbeat, things sadly didn't turn out well for me.

Really hope things surprise you with the small twin, but I'd be focusing on the one going strong & don't stress yourself out.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## chxlnd (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you and I am really sorry to hear about your news.

I will keep anyone interested posted


----------

